# ROT, Jeepers and Cousteau



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

It seems all my projects are getting started then linger in prop building limbo for several weeks. Drives me nuts, but staying home for my vacation has finally yielded some results!

Behold!









ROT
My dead trick-r-treater
















Jeepers 
(bodiless cemetary man! but let us bask in the glory of his head being done. Isn't his comb-over dreamy?)









Cousteau
(okay, okay, so maybe he still needs to be painted... DETAILS!)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is good!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm really diggin' Cousteau! Definitely wanna see him finished!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have always wanted to make the child like people from Silent Hill. And a few from the video game.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Those are all very cool, you've been busy!!
Great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, these are great, especially the last one


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

All the cool kids have comb overs.

 These props have lots of character.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Many thanks guys. Glad you approve. Hopefully I'll be able to overcome my usual last step block. I end up thinking-- "eh, they're finished enough. Nobody'll ever know!"-- and it's usually because I can't stand the thought of cleaning out another paintbrush.

I got the bare bones (so to speak) of one of Cousteaus buds done today. He turned out very.... special. Pics to follow on that.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

These ARE very cool! Love them!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

They're all great, but I think Cousteau is the best. That thing would give me nightmares for a week. I'm not sure why, but it's giving me the horrors just looking at it while I'm typing this. 
Great job on them!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

those are awesome! I love the jeepers and Cousteau they are very creepy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are great, I'm liking Jeepers!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Fantastic! Great job on them. Cousteau especially is totally creeping me out.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Liking the Jeepers. He's cool looking. With that long white beak, he would stand out great in the graveyard this year.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That one with the tube in it's face has a very "pink floyds the wall" vibe to it.
Very cool.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

crazy. I love them. so very unique and wickedly disturbing. can't wait to see them done...bet you can't either. LOL


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Jeepers reminds me of the husband in Beetlejuice when he distorts his face to try and scare Winona Ryder - he looks great.

Cousteau is my fav tho - going to try something similar myself. Got the tube ready and a foam wig head ready to carve.

You going to use smoked glass for his eyes? Kinda like welding goggles?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

fritz42_male said:


> Jeepers reminds me of the husband in Beetlejuice when he distorts his face to try and scare Winona Ryder - he looks great.
> 
> Cousteau is my fav tho - going to try something similar myself. Got the tube ready and a foam wig head ready to carve.
> 
> You going to use smoked glass for his eyes? Kinda like welding goggles?


Jeepers definitely took a note from Beetlejuice. 
For Cousteau's "goggles" I'm still trying to figure out that last step, which is why they're basically still "raw". My initial thought was camera lenses-- the red filters you can get for work with b/w. Glass or plastic. Whatever I can find. Hope to see pics of yours! Watch out for all those little foam particles.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

very cool! Cousteau already has high creep factor!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Jeepers definitely took a note from Beetlejuice.
> For Cousteau's "goggles" I'm still trying to figure out that last step, which is why they're basically still "raw". My initial thought was camera lenses-- the red filters you can get for work with b/w. Glass or plastic. Whatever I can find. Hope to see pics of yours! Watch out for all those little foam particles.


Use some cheap perspex or other clear plastic offcuts with glass paint or some gels from a sound/lighting equipment shop (Jaycar)

http://www.jaycar.com/productResults.asp?whichpage=3&pagesize=10&keywords=gel&form=KEYWORD

Reduced light or fading LEDs behind the lenses would be perfect. hpropman has a program for a picaxe that will do this.

If I get round to building mine I will post the pics. I'm waiting for the weather to improve so I can sand styrofoam outside - it's very stormy here at the moment.

Thanks for the posts!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Such a wonderful collection of oddities!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Final pics from "the night".









Jeepers, guarding the graves.
(he started to sag 'cause of the rain)









Cousteau... who never got his lenses. *shrugs*









The General w/ "Chicken Fingers" in the back.

The General's quickly become my favorite. I wanna hang him in a corner of my studio for always.









Rot never got up his tree. Of all of them, he was the one I trusted the least to hold up in the rain. The others all came out of it in one piece... surprisingly.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Wow those all came out great! I love the chicken fingers! and the General! Nice work!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool. They look great! Very, very creepy. I love to see all the unique characters that emerge from the minds of all the haunters here.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I'm in love with Costeau! Very creepy especially under proper lighting!!


----------

